# Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören



## DieDieMyDarling (5. Mai 2008)

*Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*

Hi Leute,
da meine x-fi vor ein paar tagen die Hufe hochgerissen hat    bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Soundkarte. Da ich von der ganzen Materie eher weniger Ahnung habe wollte ich nun mal fragen was ihr mir da so empfehlen könnt. Will damit hauptsächlich Musik hören und Filme gucken. Spielen wird immer weniger in letzter zeit   
Preislich würde ich sagen is die oberste schmerzgrenze 250€.
Mein Soundsystem ist das Creative Gigaworks S750.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kartman17 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*



			
				DieDieMyDarling am 05.05.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> da meine x-fi vor ein paar tagen die Hufe hochgerissen hat    bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Soundkarte. Da ich von der ganzen Materie eher weniger Ahnung habe wollte ich nun mal fragen was ihr mir da so empfehlen könnt. Will damit hauptsächlich Musik hören und Filme gucken. Spielen wird immer weniger in letzter zeit
> Preislich würde ich sagen is die oberste schmerzgrenze 250€.
> Mein Soundsystem ist das Creative Gigaworks S750.
> ...



Also ich als stolzer X-fi besitzer kann dir zu dieser auch raten. Hatt das beste P/L verhältnis und der Sound is meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Und bei ner Schmerzgrenze von 250€ kannst du dir die X-fi  Elite Pro http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Soundkarte-24-Bit/dp/B000TM99W4/ref=pd_sbs_pc_title_6 
mit viel Zubehör holen.
 Gruß Kartman


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*



			
				Kartman17 am 05.05.2008 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich als stolzer X-fi besitzer kann dir zu dieser auch raten. Hatt das beste P/L verhältnis und der Sound is meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Und bei ner Schmerzgrenze von 250€ kannst du dir die X-fi  Elite Pro http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Soundkarte-24-Bit/dp/B000TM99W4/ref=pd_sbs_pc_title_6
> mit viel Zubehör holen.
> Gruß Kartman



Danke erstmal, ich wollte halt mal ein paar Alternativen zur x-fi wissen.
Wenns wieder ne x-fi werd ich mich wohl für die Auzentech x-fi prelude entscheiden.
Hat irgendwer erfahrung mit der auzentech x-fi (soll ja angeblich nochmal ne spur besser sein als die normale)?

Ansonsten weitere Vorschläge erwünscht.


----------



## olstyle (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*

Die aktuell beste halbwegs bezahlbare Soundkarte auf dem Markt ist die Auzenetch X-FI Prelude.
Mit dem X-FI Chip von Creative und dem speziellen Boarddesign von Auzentech inkl wechselbarer Amps etc. verbindet sie das beste aus Gaming und Musik Welt.

EDIT: Hatte den Post über mir noch nicht gesehen.
Die Alternativen sind in erster Linie die Xonar D2 von Asus und die Agrippa von Club3D(=Auzentech HDA X-Plosion).
Vor allem erstere kann in der Soundqualität gleich ziehen, beide scheitern aber an höheren EAX-Modellen.

Gute Tests findet du hier(englisch):
http://www.guru3d.com/category/sound/


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*

So habe mich nun für die Auzentech X-Fi entscheiden. Die is dann auch heute angekommen und wurde auch gleich eingebaut   

muss sagen die Karte klingt echt wesentlich besser als meine alte X-Fi
Trotz des Mehrpreises kann ich die Karte jedem empfehlen  

ein problem hab ich aber...und zwar leuchtet mein spdif ausgang so komisch rot... muss das so oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## tavrosffm (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*



			
				DieDieMyDarling am 08.05.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ein problem hab ich aber...und zwar leuchtet mein spdif ausgang so komisch rot... muss das so oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen?



das muss so.gibt aber auch eine schutzkappe für den optischen ausgang.


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beste Soundkarte zum Musik hören*



			
				tavrosffm am 08.05.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> das muss so.gibt aber auch eine schutzkappe für den optischen ausgang.


ahh ok danke


----------

